# Importing personal goods



## hando4949 (Jun 22, 2009)

I am moving to Malaysia soon and I will be bringing all my personal things in a crate. I have built the crate with an angle iron frame, now the problem is, do I have to have pressurized ply on the sides, or will normal ply, painted be OK.
I have tried to find info online without success.
Has anyone had experience, or can someone hook me up with a link to find out.
Thanks
Frank


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

hando4949 said:


> I am moving to Malaysia soon and I will be bringing all my personal things in a crate. I have built the crate with an angle iron frame, now the problem is, do I have to have pressurized ply on the sides, or will normal ply, painted be OK.
> I have tried to find info online without success.
> Has anyone had experience, or can someone hook me up with a link to find out.
> Thanks
> Frank


Frank
You will not find any details on specific cases on the website. However, all forwarding agents have the requisites. Advisable to contact and verify with your shipping agent on rules and regulations. If you packed stuff secured but failed to meet guidelines for Malaysian port customs, it will result in your stuff unloaded at port and confiscated or taxed heavily or stored indefinitely accumulating warehouse storage charges each day. 

Are you arriving under MM2H?


----------

